# maximale Einträge in HSQLDB



## Guest (26. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
mich interessiert mal ob es eine Begrenzung in der Anzahl von Datensätzen gibt, ich möchte in eine DB ~2400Einträge haben, aber nach 2326 Einträgen hört er auf ohne irgendeinen Fehler auszugeben.
Wißt ihr was über Beschränkungen von HSQLDB


----------



## HoaX (26. Nov 2007)

ich hatte schon weit mehr als 10000 datensätze in einer hsqldb. wie schaut denn dein code aus?


----------



## stevieboy (26. Nov 2007)

Meine Datenbank hatte schon ca. 250.000 Einträge. Es liegt also definitiv nicht an HSQLDB,wenn es "plötzlich aufhört".

Mit den entsprechenden Codeschnipseln finden wir vielleicht einen Fehler.


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2007)

HSQL kommt auch problemlos mit mehreren Millionen Einträgen klar.


----------



## stevieboy (27. Nov 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HSQL kommt auch problemlos mit mehreren Millionen Einträgen klar.



Deiner ist länger als meiner?  :bae:


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2007)

du hasts erfasst


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Danke Jungs.
Ich hab man selber ne kleine Überprüfung durchgeführt und siehe da die anderen sind doch da, bloß komsicherweise stehen sie nicht im .script File.


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2007)

Hast du die DB sauber runtergefahren?


----------

